# What Have I Bought?!



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Grabbed this from the bay, anyone any idea what it is?

Claims to be handwound, which makes sense...

Any info appreciated re make, date etc!

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thank god, im not the only one on here that buys stuff theyve no clue what it is :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I have no clue... I'm even wondering if it might not be one of those Chinese affairs...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll take a guess and say it's got a Slava 2427 inside due to the presence of the date change button and it's 26 Jewels. 2427s should be automatic (yours even says "Ð°Ð²Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑÐºÐ°Ñ" on the dial). Maybe it's hand-winding because the rotor has fallen off


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

From a 1993 Slava catalogue:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, I have one in this case with a fairly plain white dial. It's a Slava.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> I'll take a guess and say it's got a Slava 2427 inside due to the presence of the date change button and it's 26 Jewels. 2427s should be automatic (yours even says "Ð°Ð²Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑÐºÐ°Ñ" on the dial). Maybe it's hand-winding because the rotor has fallen off


Ha ha! Love it!

Only the vendors word it's hand wind.

Have to wait and see what arrives... :sweatdrop:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Forgot to say- thanks all for your help! Looks like I have a Slava...


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well, my Slava has arrived.

And it's a corker!

Opened the package expecting the worst, and very pleasantly surprised. Not a big watch (40mm across, so same size as my Exp II), but rather handsome. Slightly blue tinge to the steel of the case, don't know if that's because it's Russian, or added for effect, but nice all the same. Bit of DNA on the lugs, but otherwise barely a scratch. And the plexi is virtually unmarked! Off and running, have to see how the timekeeping is. It was going when I opened the package, which suggests a) it is an auto, and B) it is willing to go.

Pics tomorrow when there's some light around.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

SLAVA day date, the days are simply first, second, third and so on for the days of the week. If you Google on "Cyrillic" alphabet and go for the images option, you can print off a chart which gives the English or Standard equivalents for the Cyrillic letters.and then you can translate the letters for *"Ð°Ð²Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑÐºÐ°Ñ"* into Automatic. :yes:

One of the charts gives you days of the week so you can work out where to set the days correctly, Communist era days with no relationship to our days referring to various Gods and so on. Great watches, and usually very good timekeepers!

Changing the date with the button, you need to use a ball pen or similar, but it's worth mentioning you really should do this every now and then, advancing the date, especially if it's NOT a daily wearer, otherwise the mechanism can get kinda' sluggish and the date won't change properly. 2c worth of free advice <- :rofl2:

E N J O Y


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Mel- most helpful!! :thumbup:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here it is, on a mesh. The dial looks almost starburst.










I'll see if I can take some better ones later. I'm calling it a 'Submariner' on account it has a submarine on it! I also think it is on 'Friday' already, which is a happy coincidence!


----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

Damn thats a neat piece, how much did you get it for? Maybe I should browse some old watch auctions sometime..


----------

